# Harbor Freight 4 x 6 Metal Cutting Bandsaw



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought one of these from HF couple of months ago.










So far it's been a great machine. Cuts very smooth and square. It has 3 cutting speeds, it's set at the slowest speed of 78 FPM. I changed out the blade that came with it, got something a little better. Squirt the blade with motor oil and it cuts like a champ. It's been a life saver on the 7.5" gauge Climax project.


If a hacksaw job takes more then 2 minutes, don't waste your time. Get one of these.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
I finally bought cutting oil for my drilling. 
I've been wanting to get one of those for a few years, now maybe have have a good reason for it. 

does it have an oiling thing for the blade? 

what does the 4 x 6 mean? 4" high max X 6 wide??

got them answered. They have a new store about an hour west of here. may call and pick one up.
thanks
its on sale to.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one from Harbor Freight about 9 years ago. It has been out in the desert elements Heat. Rain. Dark of nigh. Works fine all these years.

Still use it for every thing 

Burned up the orginal motor. Put one on that has over load protection. 

I want to get another to set for angle cutting. 


JJ


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I just use an ordinary pump oil can, and 30wt. Cutting oil works super good, but it takes a lot. Yes, watch for the sales, we got a juicy 25% off coupon.


JJ: The motor gets warm. It may go someday.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the MicroMark portable band saws that I got as a Christmas present a couple of years back...










Works really well for cutting stock to length. I also have a couple of small chop saws, one from Harbor Freight that I fitted with a MicroMark abrasive cutoff blade. Probably one of my most used tools.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same MicroMark saw and like it as well... EXCEPT for the vise to hold the stock! WHAT A JOKE! The stock to be cut MUST be at least a 10-inches long on the vise side or the vise will not hold onto it.

The first thing I wanted to cut was a 2-inch diameter copper pipe I wanted to cut to 6-inch lengths, but my stock was only about 13-inches long. The vise is about 3-inches from the blade so to cut the pipe in half that meant only about 4-inches could be gripped in the vise.

The vise did not hold the pipe well enough and about 1/2 the way through the cut it let go. This caused the pipe to twist on the blade and that put a "Z" bend kink in the blade and stalled the motor. I immediately let up on the power switch so nothing else was damaged.

The blade was brand new and I didn't want to throw it away, nor did I want to mess with replacing it and the hassle of getting a new one to run true on the drive wheels (the factory seems to always get the blade setup right, but I have never been able to duplicate it when I have replaced blades on other band saws) So, I tried to straighten out the bends with two pair of pliers. I have cut copper, brass, aluminum and steel with it since then without problems except for the "bump-bump" as the kink goes through the curf, which makes a slightly wider curf and a more rough surface to the cut.

Great saw, lousy vise!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that the vice is a piece of crap. I plan to replace mine.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the bandsaw together last night. hurt my back tring to lower it onto the stand. The boys are never around when you need them. 
thanks for the great tip. 
I'm getting ready to build 1" cars this winter


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I hurt my back too. That thing is rather heavy. I have an old table saw stand and might switch over. It has a wider base.

That saw cuts squarely and is accurate. All you have to do is grind off the sharp edges and start welding.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Been using mine , works great. few drops of cutting oil.


----------

